# Can the summer heat make cats tired?



## Wesley (Mar 1, 2005)

It's actually quite hot right now, and it has been for the last few days. It seems like my cat is way lazier than usual. She doesn't seem to want to do anything. If the heat can make us exhausted, can it make them exhausted too?

-Wesley


----------



## Snowball2 (May 18, 2005)

Yes. Wouldn't you be more tired if it was hot and you had to wear a fur coat all day? If it's really hot, I take a very wrung out damp washcloth and wipe down the cats. And put ice cubes in the water dish.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 1, 2005)

Snowball2 said:


> Yes. Wouldn't you be more tired if it was hot and you had to wear a fur coat all day? If it's really hot, I take a very wrung out damp washcloth and wipe down the cats. And put ice cubes in the water dish.


Thanks for the ideas! I think I'll try that.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't think the cat is tired; I just think it's less active because of the heat.


----------



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

so cooler temp will make the cat more active?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, that's logical.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

My cats are always lazier in the heat. :wink:


----------

